# Dutch Master Reverse stops hermies?



## Opencountry (Feb 3, 2007)

321..... gone


----------



## Brouli (Feb 3, 2007)

only think i can think on saing is o s**** <wow>


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 4, 2007)

Haven't used it but was thinking about experimenting with it. If you get some let me know and we'll compare notes!


----------



## Hick (Feb 5, 2007)

I did a li'l research, ask a few colleagues, ...I believe it is a product similar to "_Florel_. (ethephon). It is described as a "fruit eliminator"..
c/p
" Florel® brand Growth Regulator is registered to reduce or eliminate undesirable fruit development on many ornamental trees and shrubs such as: apple, buckeye, carob, cottonwood, crabapple, elm, flowering pear, horse chestnut, maple, oak, olive, pine, sour orange, sweet gum (liquidambar) and sycamore. It also works on many other species that produce nuisance fruit.

Application must be made prior to fruit set; apply at the mid to full-bloom stage in sufficient water to wet (do not spray to run off). Good spray coverage is essential for complete fruit elimination. Application made too early or too late will also not be effective. Apply at 1 quart per 10 gallons of water (3 oz./gallon). The amount of spray used will depend upon the size of the tree. Temperatures at the time of application should be between 65 degrees Fahrenheit and 95 degrees Fahrenheit for the best results. Do not apply to trees that are under stress from disease, high temperatures, drought, etc.

In university tests, we have received 95-100 percent control of undesirable fruit on many species. However, timing is extremely critical!"
"When applied to plants, FLOREL
®
Brand FRUIT ELIMINATOR readily enters
the plant and breaks down to ethylene, a naturally occuring plant hormone.
Ethylene production within the plant is stimulated by stress. For this reason it
is important that plants being treated are not under stress from drought, high
temperature, disease or other environmental stress conditions. Treating
stressed plants can cause severe injury to the plant such as defoliation or leaf
scorching. Injury from FLOREL
®
Brand FRUIT ELIMINATOR usually does not
kill the plant, but can render it unsightly."

*..I do know some folks that have used the Florel, to force males to put out a few female flowers. It would seem "reasonable" to expect it to reverse a hermie. 
Though I still advise a measure of caution whenever initiating a new product. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 5, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> I did a li'l research, ask a few colleagues, ...I believe it is a product similar to "_Florel_. (ethephon). It is described as a "fruit eliminator"..
> c/p
> " Florel® brand Growth Regulator is registered to reduce or eliminate undesirable fruit development on many ornamental trees and shrubs such as: apple, buckeye, carob, cottonwood, crabapple, elm, flowering pear, horse chestnut, maple, oak, olive, pine, sour orange, sweet gum (liquidambar) and sycamore. It also works on many other species that produce nuisance fruit.
> 
> ...


Good find Hick!!! I might still experiment with it...couldn't hurt, might help!


----------



## Hick (Feb 14, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> , decided to spray a suspected hermie.


...but "if" it is _only_ suspect, how will you determine if has had any effect?


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 24, 2007)

*Giberrellic Acid* does the same thing for feminizing seeds. this is what I use.


----------

